# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling juni 2013: Goed dat je kan zien waar de meeste donorregistratie is

## Leontien

Ik heb net een nieuwsbericht geplaatst over dat je kan zien in welke plaats de meeste en de minste donorregistratie is. 

Denk jij dat zichtbare donorregistratie meer donoren oplevert? Of heb je hier een andere mening over? 

Het blijkt ook dat het Drentse Eelderwolde de hoogste donorstand heeft. Waardoor denk je dat dat komt?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Yv

Ik betwijfel wel of er meer donoren komen doordat te zien is waar de meeste registraties zijn. Je leert wel Nederlands gedrag zo kennen per gebied.

----------


## motorwybe

Weten waar de meeste donors zitten is gewoon nutteloze nieuwschierigheid.
Gewoon jezelf opgeven als donor (is m.i. een maatschappelijke plicht) werkt, want daar kun je wat mee en de rest is nutteloos en draagt niets bij aan het welzijn van medemensen.

----------

